# Marriott Cypress Harbour Villa Request



## Hal (Feb 5, 2009)

I have just faxed off my villa request for our 2-week stay over Easter. I requested 1st Floor in either 52, 53 or 65 to be close to the Main Pool or (65) the Island Pool. Sorry to say that in my 3 or 4 previous visits to MCP we have never made it to the Island Pool yet!

The attached map of Marriott Cypress Harbour might save others some searching.


----------



## rsnash (Feb 5, 2009)

I think if you really want the island pool area, you should request only building 65 or 66. Giving them other options will make it less likely that you'll get what you really want. I mostly wanted to be close to the hot tubs and requested building 53 or 65 high floor. I got a choice of 1st floor 53 or high floor 63 (I took 53). I took a walk over to the island pool and when I saw that sauna, I wished I was over there for my nighttime hot tubbing (and then would have sauna-ed too). So, if that's something you'd enjoy, I'd recommend 65 or 66.


----------



## Hal (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

